

NSA Director and Chief Deputy to Depart the Agency - hornokplease
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/16/us-usa-nsa-transition-idUSBRE99F12W20131016

======
devx
Hopefully they'll kick Clapper out soon, too (unless they actually intend to
act on that lying to Congress felony he committed, repeatedly, over the past
few months).

